# Favourite Couples in Books, Movies, Anime, Manga, Video Games...



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 17, 2017)

Here's mine:

Books:
Beren and Luthien [The Silmarillion]
Thingol and Melian [The Silmarillion]
Ged and Tenar [The Earthsea Cycle]

Movies:
Haku and Chihiro [Spirited Away]
Howl and Sophie [Howl's Moving Castle]

Anime:
Nagisa and Tomoya [Clannad]
Ayu and Yuichi [Kanon]

Manga:
Sakura and Syaoran [Cardcaptor Sakura/Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle]
Ashura and Yasha [RG Veda]

Video Games:
Cloud and Tifa [Final Fantasy VII]
Zack and Aeris [Final Fantasy VII]
Elena and Aeron [Pandora's Tower]


----------



## Ireth (Jan 17, 2017)

Books:
Beren and Luthien [The Silmarillion]
Martin and Rose [Martin the Warrior]
Lorcan and Grace [Vampirates]

Movies:
Rapunzel and Eugene [Tangled]

Theater/Musicals:
Quirrell and Voldemort [A Very Potter Musical]
Elphaba and Glinda [Wicked]


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 17, 2017)

Wait...Quirrell and Voldemort...I did read that right, didn't I? 

Oh, I forgot to add Aragorn and Arwen to Movies.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 17, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> Wait...Quirrell and Voldemort...I did read that right, didn't I?



Yes. Yes you did. It's a very strange musical. XD Fan-made and non-canon, obviously.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh, Martin and Rose! I've only read Redwall and part of Martin the Warrior.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jan 17, 2017)

Guilty pleasure - Richard and Khalan from the Sword of Truth Series. Just loved those two when I was younger. 
Guilty pleasure #2: Katniss and Peeta from Hunger Games. 

Robin Hood and Maid Marion, hands down my favorite couple of all time.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 17, 2017)

I've never understood why some people get so obsessed with 'shipping' and 'pairings' People are weird.


----------



## FifthView (Jan 17, 2017)

Temperance "Bones" Brennan and Special Agent Seeley Booth.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 17, 2017)

^Funny, my mum was watching Bones earlier today!


----------



## Insolent Lad (Jan 17, 2017)

movies? Nick and Nora Charles!
on TV, Xena and Gabrielle --- they're a couple, right?
so many choices for books, but surprisingly few in fantasy --- John Carter and Dejah Thoris, maybe


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh, and Polly and Thomas Lynn from Fire and Hemlock [by Diana Wynne Jones]. I can't forget them.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jan 17, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> I've never understood why some people get so obsessed with 'shipping' and 'pairings' People are weird.



But you literally made a topic about shipping!  

It is a little hard to understand why people get so obsessed...


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jan 17, 2017)

My only "ship" I can think of right now is Kaz and Inej from Six of Crows...That was the first time I'd really shipped a couple 

Edit: NOBODY SPOIL CROOKED KINGDOM


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 29, 2017)

The only 'official couple' I didn't like much was Tohru and Kyou from Fruits Basket, but that's no reason for some fans to pretend that Tohru ends up with someone else. 

Now that I think about it, Cloud and Tifa are one of the only couples in my list who also start a family [apart from Tomoya and Nagisa].


----------



## Son of Eld (Mar 26, 2017)

Cloud/Tifa definitely are in the list. Squall and Rinoa are up there too. Zoku and Mai from the Last Airbender are one of my favorite couples just because of how their personalities blend.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Mar 26, 2017)

Hamlet and Ophelia... get thee to a nunery, it don't get better than that.

Sort of a book, heh heh. 

Jaime and Cersei Lannister... I'm into the dysfunctional, LOL.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 26, 2017)

^That's not love. That's lust, abuse, and manipulation that likely caused Ophelia's death.


----------



## kdl121 (Mar 26, 2017)

Books: Maxon and America {The Selection series}
Movie: Landon and Jamie {A Walk to Remember} <-- I guess this is also a book, lol
TV Show: Logan and Veronica {Veronica Mars}
Anime: Matt and Sora {Digimon Adventure} <-- too many to count though!!!
Manga: Yamada and Shiraishi {Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches} <-- also an anime


----------

